# usb external zip

## girafon

i want install it but i dont know how to do.

please help.

thanx

----------

## AutoBot

You want to basically follow the directions for a usb harddrive, you need to have the usb mass storage option enabled in the kernel, along with usb-ohci and/or usb-uhci.

----------

## fidler

Usually the zip drive is located under a ``scsi'' interface.... and the forth driver (iomega has a thing with 4.... the clik drive I have is also 4.)

Look under /dev/sda4

or /dev/sd[insert letter here]4

for the device.

----------

## girafon

my kernel is compiled with the good options, but i cant find my usb devices in /dev .

there arent any sd*4...

where is my zip?

thanx

----------

## AutoBot

Try:

```

modprobe usb-storage

```

Then:

```

ls /dev | grep sd

```

----------

## girafon

its not compiled like a module. ive no module at all. 

...

----------

## fidler

 *girafon wrote:*   

> its not compiled like a module. ive no module at all. 
> 
> ...

 

Recompile it as a module (and all the usb items) and  use hotplug....

----------

## AutoBot

I don't use hotplug for my hard drive.

----------

## Guest

You have to enable in your kernel

support usb   :Wink: 

preliminairy usb device filesystem !

uhci

mass storage support

and make an entry in fstab like:

/dev/sda4  /mnt/zip    vfat   defaults,user,noauto  0   0

that should do it........

----------

## Guest

note, that you have to enter the zip before booting, otherwise you get errors. atleast i have them..

----------

## fidler

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> note, that you have to enter the zip before booting, otherwise you get errors. atleast i have them..

 

Hotplugging should take care of the errors.

----------

## biroed

So i have to recompile the kernel and make all the "usb items" modules,

in order to make it work with Hotplugging?

Then it's possible to change the zip without rebooting?(same as the camera)

That's great, i give it a try....

ps. i was guest

----------

## girafon

i tried to recompile my kernel in order to make all usb option be a module...

it doesnt work more...

help.

thanx

----------

## biroed

Did you load all of the modules?(usb-storage uhci usbcore)

insert the zip  before you boot, you should see sda*

----------

## girafon

i have load all the modules...

i forget to insert my zip before boot

thanx...

----------

## girafon

it doesnt work yet...

i m going to  cry...

----------

## Johnywho

I belief that you have to enable certain scsi support to your kernel, because it will be detected as a scsi device.

I have in my kernel the following options compilled:

```

SCSI support

   - SCSI support

   - SCSI disk support

USB support

    - support for USB

    - preliminary USB device filesystem

    - UHCI alternate driver (JE) suport

    - usb mass Storage support
```

If al works you should see with #dmesg that a usb storage device is connected and than you should be able to find it as a scsi device /dev/sd*.

Hope this can help you  :Smile: Last edited by Johnywho on Thu May 22, 2003 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## girafon

it finally works, i ve forget scsi...

thanx for all guys.

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Also put the following lines on your /etc/devfsd.conf to have a "permanent" /dev/sda4 device (otherwise when there' s no disc in drive and you put a disc in u must wait for a while or modprobe -r usb-storage to have it)

```
LOOKUP     ^sda4     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 sda4

REGISTER    ^scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname sda4

UNREGISTER  ^scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink sda4
```

.:: zen ::.

----------

## girafon

when i put these lines in my dvfsd.conf, my PC doesnt want to start!?

it sais that it doesnt find some partitions and there is an error in devfsd.conf...

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Oops, I also have 2 cd-rom with ide-scsi so my zip is 1,0,0 (scsi/host1/bus0/target0). If you don't have any other scsi or ide-scsi devices your zip must be 0,0,0 (scsi/host0/bus0/target0). If you have cdrtools installed try 'cdrecord -scanbus' or else a simple ls on /dev/scsi should give you answers.

Hope this helps  :Cool: 

.:: zen ::.

----------

